

No accept or reject email...? - speakeasy

Anyone simply not get anything back?
======
pg
You filed a late application. We don't read those till later.

~~~
negrera
Thanks, pg. Hope to hear (at least something) "soon" : )

------
20Fifteen
Nothing yet.

